# The Foresight War



## Tony Williams (Aug 10, 2006)

For those of you who have speculated what you might have done if you could have advised war leaders before the start of WW2....you can read the first chapter of my 'alternative WW2' novel on-line (there's a link from my website) and read reviews HERE

Tony Williams: Military gun and ammunition website and discussion forum


----------

